# i wish i could just think about something else



## 18932 (Jan 15, 2007)

literally, the entire day it is the only thing on my mind...worrying about an attack. it is just constant. sometimes i have to focus on other things but i think about ibs and attacks at the same time! i cant stand when my GI says its all in your head, if i can give myself horrible pain and diahrrea for 9 years, i should be able to move mountains. its just so exhausting mentally right now. its mentally killing me. our minds are such wonderful things, i wish i could use mine for something else!


----------



## 21602 (Feb 11, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel. My GI told me to just forget about it and it will go away. I would like to give him one day of the pain and then see what he says. I also have the extreme fatigue that makes you just want to zone out. I unfortunately have the constipation and like you said the horrible pain. You will be in my prayers. Clare


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

I just love it when they tell you not to think about it ...I know how you feel. My mind seems to be going 100 mph 24/7.I started doing yoga about 10 years ago - hoping it would help stress, mind racing and my ibs. Practicing the postures was pretty easy but the breathing and meditating excercises were so difficult for me to do. I still have trouble getting to the point where my head is clear and I am in the moment, but I use the breathing excercises during the day all the time to help control my anxiety and slow down my thoughts. Mornings that I'm having a hard time making my way to work I put on my Carole King Tapestry CD and listen to this wonderful song _Beautiful_ - I crank it up real loud and sing along - it's my "coping" song and it helps me get focused on the good. Some mornings I replay it 5-6 times !Namaste - Hope you find peace


----------



## 18179 (Mar 18, 2007)

HelloI know how you feel, sometimes it is all I am thinking about.Have a peek through the boards here and try some of the different things that have helped others. sending happy thoughts your way. We know how you feel, I'm glad you posted.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I worry excessively about IBS attacks as well. The strange thing is, when I relax it does get better and if I can take my mind off it it sometimes goes away completely. For example, if I have a really good book or get absorbed in a film. I can predict when I'm going to get attacks by how nervous I am about something- seminars and parties always trigger D unless I take lots of benzos before.Now I'm wondering if my IBS and anxiety are caused by a lack of serotonin, so I'm going to try Citralopram (SSRI anti-depressent).Strangely, if I drink alcohol my pain disappears for a while. I can go to my boyfriend's house, be in pain and very anxious in case I get D- have a drink- and feel like a different person. Though I pay for it the next morning!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Well with all due respect - I don't think you are being taken seriously - there must be something they can do to help. Now, I'm a novice at all of this - but Kathleen has educated me - apparently low dosages of anti-depressants can help dramatically alleviate IBS symptoms and it sounds to me like you are very over-anxious. Are you sleeping OK - cos if not - you need to go back to your doctor and DEMAND that they start listening and suggesting something more constructive than "its all in your head" - heavens above, we are NOT in the dark ages - there are heaps of things that can be done - cognitive behavioural therapy might be a way forward too.Go back and be proactive - there is no way you should let IBS rule your life like this!!!All the best - let us know how you go on.Sue


----------



## 17522 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello, I can totally relate.. IBS rules every second of my life for the past 10 years.. I have tried every diet potion and pill. I have even had 6 surgeries to try to get rid of the pain.. I still have it.. Just went to Cleveland Clinic for a week of tests.. And the conclusion is IBS.. I was so upset.. Not like I want a bad dx but IBS seems so lame.. My doctor was great and told me that IBS is a real illness. IT does effect some people like me really bad.. I don't drive myself anywhere because I freak that I am going to have an attack.. No mind you I used to fly, and go everywhere. I am a very outgoing person.. Now I am am housebound.. It is really sad.. My next step is Mirtazapine. I am afraid to try it.. I love these message boards it does really help to know that people are in the same boat as me.. Hope you feel better...


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

OK, PET PEEVE I will share with you--- if you have a GI DOC telling you it's all in your head - BOOT HIS/HER SORRY A**! OUT THE DOOR!!! GET A NEW DOCTOR! If it's all in our head's, then what do we need them for, right?!!!! You must have a good working relationship with your doctor in order for you to be helped with your IBS







Ok, now that I have that part out;There is life out there, and you can live this. It does not have to consume your everyday thought. Read through the stories in the "living with IBS" forum, read through some of the things that have worked. I've had it for 9 years, and have learned to become my own advocate. When you decide that IBS will not control you, and you will control "IBS" to the best of your ability, you'll be amazed how much your life will change. One thing I will say about the "it's all in your head" thing, and that statement does make me so mad as you can tell, it is a known fact that stress/anxiety will trigger symptoms of your IBS. You can't get IBS because you're a stressed out person, but if you already have IBS and you get stressed out, your symptoms can become worse. Make sense? It's a brain/gut thing, for sure. There are ways of handling things like Sue said, and all sorts of treatments out there that can give you your life back, but you have to make the decision that you will do whatever it takes to make that happen. Ryleigh, maybe for you, it is time for acceptance. You have IBS. Now, what are you willing to do about it? We're here for you, but you have to be willing to give it a try and sometimes that means dealing with a couple weeks of yucky side effects from an antidepressant to get to the 6-8 week mark to see if it's going to make a difference. And if it doesn't work, there's lots more to try. There is Imodium to use that is an acceptable form of treatment for people with IBS-D. There are antispasmodics for those days with pain. There is therapy and anti anxiety drugs you can take. Counseling can help you deal with the fact that you're already panicking about having an attack that might not ever come. And guess what, I've had attacks, and, no, it wasn't pleasant, but I found a bathroom, I took meds, it kind of ruined my day, but I'm still here and that is in the past. And it hardly happens anymore because I searched enough to find what works for me. Sue is exactly right when she said you do not need to be living this way and we aren't in the dark ages and we have rights when it comes to how our doctors treat us. Good luck to everyone on here. I know your pain.


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

my head is constantly on and running at like 100 mph every second of my life. It's so hard to sleep. I hate my IBS-C.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

i used to wake up like 2 hours before my alarm in a panic, heart racing and mind racing, always thinking of ibs and having attacks. i did find the hypnosis tapes helped with this. it works subconciously, try it if you can. it didn't cure me by any means, but it does help fairly significantly.M


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

That is definitely anxiety!! I'm glad you tried the tapes. Some people say you have to listen to them 2 or three times to really get a good effect. I would suggest seeing about anti-anxiety medicine. It's a huge help. You shouldn't have to be waking up 2 hours before in a panic because you "might" have an ibs attack. This is where it is so important to take control back, don't let "it" control you.Karma;I'm sorry for your lack of sleep. But, the advice I gave Miranda applies to you, also. This disease sucks, but does not have to take over your existence. You can find ways of helping your constipation and your anxiety about it. There are several methods. You have to be willing to make a stand and look out there at what's available. If you accept this in a negative way, it will just get worse. Remember, this is a brain-gut disorder!! I hope you both feel better soon!


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

Do Mike's CDs. It's helped me so much. It's really strange. The thoughts are all still there but it's like something is telling me they don't matter any more.


----------

